# Seiko Memory Bank Calendar



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Can anyone give me the battery type or number that fits this watch. Its a SEIKO Memory Bank Calendar.

Model M354-5010 Year of manf. app.1978

Many Thanks,

Devs.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think it is a 389, a 390 would also be ok.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes Roy's right it's a 2yr battery which is depending on manufacturer either a V389 or a SR1130W...

Mike


----------



## devs (Dec 18, 2005)

Great Guys many thanks I will go and grab one...

All the best,

Devs.


----------

